# [SHILL] Berkshire Concepts



## crewtoo (Nov 17, 2010)

[crewtoo is a shill for this company and has been banned.]


----------



## JayHart (Mar 5, 2011)

Can anyone recommend Berkshire Concepts or give me any information about them, such as a web site. Google found nothing

I attended a Berkshire Concepts talk March 4, 2011 in Waltham, MA. It looked like a real scam to me. You needed to pay $6,000 (plus a hefty processing fee) to join. It was very heavy salesmanship. I asked for a web site, a business card, or anything else and got a run around. I asked how I would book a trip and got evasion. You were required to sign up then and there. I said I'd go home and do some due diligence and get back to them. Well, there is no way to do get in touch, even if I wanted to.

Finally, on the way out (I had to say I had an appointment to get past them), I asked for my free trip package (3 days, two nights, plus air travel anywhere in the 48 states) and received an award certificate from INFINITY Incentives, another huge scam (look them up if you don't believe me). And, guess what? Infinity Incentives also has no Internet presence (how can you do business in 2011 without a secure web site?) and just an 800 number that never answers.

We laughed at them on the way out, they gave us the finger, and that was the end of a fun hour.

If I'm wrong, please say so and give me some good information.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## pjrose (Mar 5, 2011)

JayHart said:


> *We laughed at them on the way out*, they gave us the finger, and that was the end of a fun hour.



Good for you for avoiding what sounds quite fishy, to say the least!


----------



## Berkshire Concepts (Mar 8, 2011)

[Spammers/shills are not permitted on TUG - banned.]


----------



## crewtoo (Apr 6, 2011)

*Finding Berkshire Concepts*

[Shill banned from TUG]


----------



## anastos (Apr 25, 2011)

*[SHILL] Finding Berkshire Concepts*

[Shill banned from TUG]


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2011)

*SHILL ALERT!*

Berkshire Concepts, Crewtoo, and Anastos all have the same internet address, which means they are the same person, or work in the same office, and are shills posting on TUG to promote this company.


----------

